# Beardies sexing?



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

Hello APS,
just having a look at my trio of bearded dragons today and i think i may have 3 males... Im not heaps sure as they are still a little young but i have a feeling that this is the case.. it would explain why i have to keep all 3 apart now and why they have always bickered. 

My plan since the start was 1 male 2 female and since they are all clouring up really nicely, im a little bummed. 

I know that i could sell these guys but it took me ages to hunt down rick walker and im happy with these little guys but im getting another hypo dragon soon and im hoping for male.

do i sell these 3 little fellas? do i sawp one or 2? i just cannot afford to house and feed another 3 beardies plus the one im getting and my ewd and my snakes. lol

the only thing holding me back a little is that they have had a bit of bickering. one guy has lost a few back toes and one was born with a kink tail. lol i have a trio of beautiful rejects, does this thing stop people wanting them? The only thing i dont like about beardies is that they do fight and take toes and tails when it happens.

Im not trying to sell these or anything now, Im just after a little advice from more experianced people. also where down south can i get them sexed in Adelaide??? reptile city? 

Cheers Toby


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

pics toby? people might be able to give you an opinion on there sex. how old are they?


----------



## nagini-baby (Dec 16, 2011)

as said before pics would be needed to help, side on head shots and a pic from behind with the tail lifted up


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

okay cool ill do it when i get home, I think they are about 5-6 months old. i think one maybe a little older maybe a month or so.

cheers guys.


----------



## feathergrass (Dec 16, 2011)

actually some people see toes missing and kinks in tails as damage but seriously sometimes its those things that help give charature


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

feathergrass said:


> actually some people see toes missing and kinks in tails as damage but seriously sometimes its those things that help give charature



i couldnt agree more, plus these things wont harm their breeding at all and all 3 of them are really great looking beardies and all have great personalities.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 16, 2011)

reptile city should be able to sex them for you, how old are they? i'm south adelaide too, i got some hatchies i will be holding back this season, so could do some swaps if ya want  not going to know what sex's i have for a while yet tho , haha


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

hurry up and go home so we can see pictures haha:lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

lol im waiting myself.. stupid work. hahah will it matter that 2 of them are in slough heaps bad right now?? they might be done by thew time i get home.

Miss2 i like your enthusiasum (sp?)


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

(sp?).... what is (sp)?


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

maddog-1979 said:


> reptile city should be able to sex them for you, how old are they? i'm south adelaide too, i got some hatchies i will be holding back this season, so could do some swaps if ya want  not going to know what sex's i have for a while yet tho , haha



If it turns out that way i may be interested, cheers. how old is the general age for being able to sex?

spelling?? lol english was never my strong suit


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 16, 2011)

well, chances are that if they were females they would also need individual cages,....only my old girls (being 7 and over) can live together peacefully, (and thats only been this year,...things might still change there if summer deccides to show its face,...) the young girls often bicker and bite,...housing them together would definately mean injuries....so its really no different to keeping boys!!


either way,....I would hang onto them till youre 100% sure of genders.


----------



## maddog-1979 (Dec 16, 2011)

i can only tell when their growth has slowed considerably, which depending on the dragon, 9-15 months. i had a hell of a time trying to sex my first pair, every week one would outgrow the other, and what looked like hemipene bulges one week , turned into 1 center bulge the next,lol......for me , sexing hatchies is a waste of time, as i would be guessing at best, hahaha


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

ah i see, maybe they are way too small dunno. well i might add some pictures anyways seems that work is friggen slow due to every tradie already slowing down for the year. these are just from the last few days off my phone and are the 3 in question plus my pygmy stimi doris and a sneaky photo of my EWDs as you can only get within 4ft of the tank when they are sleeping because they are a scardy pants. id also love to know their sex.... they never fight exept for the spot they both are in the photo. seems to be the best sleeping spot lol.

I know you wouldnt be able to sex them from these pics but i like seeing other peoples photos so i figure you people might like to aswell


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

need to see there " bits"


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah i know im still 2 hours away from home. I just like pictures. lol


----------



## miss2 (Dec 16, 2011)

yay picturessss lol


----------

